# TTF Convention - Europe



## Idril (Sep 3, 2003)

I've just noticed all the Convention stuff's been archived. I know the US one has fallen by the wayside (despite Beorn's hard work). Has the same happened to the European one? Who has decided this and when?


----------



## Niniel (Sep 3, 2003)

Well, nobody has been doing anything about it for a while. I guess that if someone took initiative to organise it, we might get one after all.


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 3, 2003)

Well, we can't blame Idril for not organizing it. In fact, she has. More or les voluntarely Which I suppose can be read in the now archived threads.
Did we get around to fix any dates, Idril?


----------



## Idril (Sep 3, 2003)

I believe that's (dates) about the last thing we were trying to workout.

As for organising it, I have done abit - I volunteered my home, I volunteered to help if possible, with collections from trains stations/airports. I was willing to try and organise an day trip to Oxford.

The main problem seems to be the lack of commitment from the European forum members. I think there was 6 responses to possible dates .

I'm still happy to host & house & feed an informal gathering - but with no feedback, I'll be the only one attending


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 3, 2003)

Well, it surely wouldn't be a costly affair then, would it? 
I am one of those that never replied to any dates. It is a bit difficult to know right now, what I am doing in June/July next year, as the plans for that period will not be made until January/February. But if the timing is right, I will do all that I possibly can to make it.


----------



## Idril (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Arvedui _
> *Well, it surely wouldn't be a costly affair then, would it? *



lol - well this was a BIG consideration for many and why I volunteered my home.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 22, 2003)

i do realize i'm about a month behind in respondingto this... but i would love to attend any kind of a convention you guys put together , and i live in London and i have room to put up someone for the night 



Starflower


----------



## Eledhwen (Apr 24, 2004)

This discussion seems to have fallen asleep, Rip van Winkle style. Sabeen's post asking about gatherings put it in my mind, and a search has dug it up.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 26, 2004)

I'd still like to come, but I don't know if there are any other people left who'd be interested, otherwise it would just be a waste of effort.


----------



## Snaga (Apr 26, 2004)

I think a lot of the European TTFers have disappeared. Especially the Brits. But I'll come, if it doesn't clash with other stuff in what might be a incredibly busy summer. At least I know where the venue is!


----------



## Ravenna (Apr 28, 2004)

I was wondering the other day if anything would be happening this summer. 
I could probably manage most dates in June or July. Its also vaguely possible that I might be able to put someone up, as I live only 15 minutes outside Oxford. (If anyone can stand my chaotic family for more than a few minutes, that is!  )


----------



## Eledhwen (May 11, 2004)

I think we were originally looking at 2005, but that was with thoughts of a more formally arranged convention. An informal gathering, of course, takes much less time to arrange and is not so financially catastrophic (except, perhaps, for Idril's larder) when those who promise to come don't turn up.

For those who are looking for something this week, there is 'Fun at the Mill' at Sarehole Mill, Sarehole in Birmingham UK where the Tolkien brothers grew up (free event). For the USA, there is a Northwest Tolkien Convention at the Marriott Hotel in Seattle, Washington. Both events take place this weekend, on May 14-16 2004. I got this info from the events page of the New York Tolkien Society "Heren Istarion" - there are other events listed both sides of the pond.

I would love to meet up with other TTFers, and though not as close to Oxford as Idril and Ravenna, getting there, or near there, presents no problems.


----------

